

Objective-C Runtime: An Introduction - zachwill
http://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/friday-qa-2009-03-13-intro-to-the-objective-c-runtime.html

======
Codhisattva
This is a good companion [http://www.friday.com/bbum/2009/12/18/objc_msgsend-
part-1-th...](http://www.friday.com/bbum/2009/12/18/objc_msgsend-part-1-the-
road-map/)

But keep in mind that both articles deserve to be updated.

